# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  RMK majice za odrasle!!!

## leonisa

za sve vas koji niste bili na RMK i patite sto ste propustili tako divan i jedinstven dogadjaj, mozete se utjesiti Rodinom RMK majicom bilo bijelom bilo narancastom, bilo seksarom bilo t-shirticom. 

na raspolaganju su vam velicine S, M i L sexy kroj i L i XL t-shirt kroj.

majica kosta 50 kn!

takodjer mozete sebe pocastiti atraktivnom RMK platnenom torbom!

ekoloska, prakticna i oku mila torba kosta 25 kn!

slikice majica i torbe mozete pogledati OVDJE

kupcu i majice i vrecice darujemo gratis RMK trakicu- narancastu. na njoj ce s ponosom visiti vas ID, mobitel ili kljucevi  :Smile: 

ponuda traje do isteka zaliha.   :Saint: 


majice mozete kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, Caniceva 14, Zagreb u redovne dane kada se prodaju majice- utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16h.

sve upite na ured@roda.hr

----------


## Mica Maca

Da li jos uvijek ima takvih majica?

----------


## leonisa

ima  :Smile:

----------


## Mica Maca

Super! dolazimo onda ovaj utorak po majice, da li ima i djecje za bebu 3-4 mjeseca Addicted.... i Mamino cudo....?
Takodjer da li ima u prodaji marame?

----------


## ivarica

pliz nazpovi u utorak oko 12h na 61 77 500 pa cemo ti reci za ovu malu djecju, ovako napamet cini mi se da nema  :/ 
ali na rasprodaji ce ih biti, a najvjerojatnije bi trebalo biti i marama

----------


## Mica Maca

ok hvala!!!

----------


## Moover

jel ima i muških modela?  :?

----------


## leonisa

ima.
ovakva
ZELENA T-SHIRT
 :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> Super! dolazimo onda ovaj utorak po majice, da li ima i djecje za bebu 3-4 mjeseca Addicted.... i Mamino cudo....?
> Takodjer da li ima u prodaji marame?


najmanji djecji broj je 6mj.

----------


## Paulita

Baš su fora....šteta što ne idem skoro u ZG. Hoće li biti kakvih štandova u Rijeci skoro?

----------


## Candy

> Baš su fora....šteta što ne idem skoro u ZG. Hoće li biti kakvih štandova u Rijeci skoro?


  :Cekam:

----------


## apricot

javite se Sun, voditeljici Riječke podružnice

----------


## leonisa

> Paulita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš su fora....šteta što ne idem skoro u ZG. Hoće li biti kakvih štandova u Rijeci skoro?


cure, nazovite utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16 Rodu na 01/61 77 500 radi dogovora.

----------


## leonisa

na taj broj zovite vezano uz dogovor oko kupovine i slanja majica.   :Smile:

----------


## PetraRi

majice super izgledaju, i bismo takve...da li ce uskoro biti kakav stand na rijeckom korzu?..zadnji smo nazalost propustili....smrc

----------


## leonisa

Patra, daj nazovi utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16 Rodu na 01/61 77 500 radi dogovora oko majice.

----------


## upornamama

Upravo nazvala i naručila, poslat će mi poštom.  :Kiss:

----------


## Paulita

Naručila  :Kiss:

----------


## Paulita

Došle mi majice i torba! :D   :Kiss:

----------

